# John Deere MC value



## ridge runner (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey all. I could really use some good help here. I have my fathers JD MC that I want to sell for him. 
I'd like to price it for what its worth and post it somewhere so it will sell for him.
I've talked to someone that has restored JDs in the past and he gave me his opinion but I don't want to just over or under price it based on that.
It is a well running MC that needs restoration but works well. None of the metal is rusted through and all of it is there, minus some handles.
Can someone help me figure out how to price it and where to sell it?
Thanks,
Phil


----------

